# Seeking medical billing or coding position



## colleeng15@yahoo.com (May 17, 2010)

I'm also a CPC-A looking for a position.  I've been unemployed for almost a year and a half.  I took advantage of that time to update my medical administrative education.  Got my CPC-A and am having a hard time even getting an interview.  Anyone have any leads for the Temecula Valley and surrounding areas?  I'm hardworking and detail oriented.  I just need a chance.  Thanks in advance for any help you could provide.  I appreciate it.


----------

